# 1950's Cars



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

See how many of these 1950's cars you can identify .

Most I remember, some I have ridden in and a couple I have owned..

http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/

I got 90% (43 right out of 48). The average score is 73%.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not even posting my scor it's to bad. The good thing is thanks to my sons love of CARS the movie I got the Hudson Horrnet.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I got 75%. Not too terrible given the average was 73%...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

48, which is suprising considering the only thing I know about our current car is that it is white. I just guessed at all the answers.


----------

